# Renting out a house in Ontario



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am currently looking for a new tenant in Ontario and my current process is to ask for a copy of the following:

1) Recent credit report
2) Recent Employment letter
3) 2017 Notice of assessment from CRA

I assumed that #3 above was allowed since I am trying to confirm that the tenant earns enough income to pay the rent. Would anyone know if the landlord is allowed to ask for a copy of the notice of assessment in Ontario?

Also would anyone has suggestions to improve my screening to reduce my chances of ending up with a band tenant. 


Thank you


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

My experience is using pay stubs, bank statements or a letter from the tenant's employer confirming current employment/salary.
Personally - had I been asked for #3, I would have told the landlord I was no longer interested and looked else where ... but depending on the market, that may not be possible.

I'm glad I am no longer renting as this article says it is legal ... https://tvo.org/article/current-aff...ough-more-and-more-hoops-to-land-an-apartment

Some other links.
http://ontariolandlords.org/blog/253/
https://settlement.org/ontario/hous...ng/what-kind-of-questions-can-a-landlord-ask/
https://settlement.org/ontario/hous...-housing/what-documents-do-landlords-ask-for/
https://www.priv.gc.ca/en/privacy-t...vacy-in-the-landlord-and-tenant-relationship/


Cheers


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Technically I believe you can ask for anything you want, the tenant however, isn't required to provide anything...some of those things may even be protected by laws. 

"Required" and "asked for" are different legally speaking.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just remember to use the new standard Ontario lease that came into effect May 1, 2018.
http://www.mah.gov.on.ca/Page18704.aspx
You can add your own terms as long as they do not contravene the standard terms.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

It is unclear to my why anyone would give you a copy of their CRA assessment (I certainly would never do this) and why you view this as a basis for evaluating the suitability of a tenant. 

I think that I would prefer to have a reference from a past landlord(s)or an understanding of how many rentals they have had in the past five years.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

can_84 said:


> I am currently looking for a new tenant in Ontario and my current process is to ask for a copy of the following:
> 
> 1) Recent credit report
> 2) Recent Employment letter
> ...


Trust your instincts and gut feeling-even if the financials are OK you can still end up with a bad tenant who gives you lots of grief-ask yourself if you would hire this person or place trust in this person.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The last time we rented, five years ago, we did the deal on a handshake. Six month lease, we stayed for four years. Landlord went on her gut instinct. Never did bother to re-write or resign the lease. This was in Calgary. We actually walked from a place that was taking 'applications'. Could not be bothered and the landlord seemed like a jerk. Renting works both ways. The tenant needs a good landlord.

Just because you appear to make a sufficient income does not in any way imply that you will not fail to pay rent, do some major damage, or do a midnight flit.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

can_84 said:


> Also would anyone has suggestions to improve my screening to reduce my chances of ending up with a *band* tenant.


Probably watch for signs they own musical equipment like guitars and drums.

In general, I think it's good to check references. The income check seems pretty useless to me.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

you might consider joining the landlord association

http://ontariolandlords.org


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

can_84 said:


> I am currently looking for a new tenant in Ontario and my current process is to ask for a copy of the following:
> 
> 1) Recent credit report
> 2) Recent Employment letter
> ...


Ask for SIN card number. It makes credit bureau check and any possible credit collections easier in the future. It's optional so tenant doesn't have to give this. 

If you have multiple tenants wanting to rent your house, advise them of this. This creates urgency. Some will naturally want to give 1 or 2 months extra security deposit to secure the place and win the application or increase their monthly rent offer. Either one is to your advantage. . . . Also a previous Landlord reference from a apartment corporation is worth more than an independent landlord which is more likely to be faked.

I just rented out my 3rd house today! best of luck with yours!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Fain87 said:


> Ask for SIN card number. It makes credit bureau check and any possible credit collections easier in the future. It's optional so tenant doesn't have to give this.


I don't think getting their SIN is a good idea. Way too much liability. Have them apply for the credit report and send you the file. I had them send me their receipt as well and reimbursed them for the report.


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

nobleea said:


> I don't think getting their SIN is a good idea. Way too much liability. Have them apply for the credit report and send you the file. I had them send me their receipt as well and reimbursed them for the report.


SIN card will make it easier in the event of any collections, and will reduce fraud in the application phase. Better to pull their credit report yourself than rely on sending you truthful results.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

As far as I am concerned, Landlords are not entitled to collect SINs, and the Privacy Commissioner Commissioner advises against giving it voluntarily. https://www.priv.gc.ca/en/privacy-t...vacy-in-the-landlord-and-tenant-relationship/


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

OhGreatGuru said:


> As far as I am concerned, Landlords are not entitled to collect SINs, and the Privacy Commissioner Commissioner advises against giving it voluntarily. https://www.priv.gc.ca/en/privacy-t...vacy-in-the-landlord-and-tenant-relationship/


All other factors remaining equal. Take tenant who offers 2 months extra security deposit to win the tenancy even though Landlords can't request it . . All other factors remaining equal, I'll take the application with the SIN if offered over the one that doesn't include it. 

How many tenants does the Privacy Commissioner have?


----------

